# 2004 CAG/OGF West Branch Carp-In Review



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Carp Anglers Group*​*2004 Ohio NE Regional Carp-In*​*West Branch State Park*​*Review*​ 

Well gang, another successful event was had by all. Although the weather didn't cooperate for most of the weekend, it didn't dampen the spirits of the "hyperactives" in the group. Talk about nasty........cold, windy, pouring buckets of rain. Good part about it though.......the fish were cooperative, and nearly a ton of fish were landed from Thursday through Sunday! Awesome fishery, awesome fish, and awesome group once again!

I had a phonecall on Wednesday from Alexander Nikolajevic, owner of RoyalCarp.Com baits. He had made the trek from Georgia to fish with the group this weekend. He met up with Carrpielooker (Ak) and Payara (Greg Mills) on Thursday, and fished through Sunday. By the time I arrived on Saturday morning, the three of them had already landed nearly 200 fish! Hardly anything under 10lbs, and fish up into the low 20's......most being in the mid to upper teens. These fish were on the pre-spawn, and will be dropping their eggs in the next week or two. Big fat pigs, that's for sure!

Friday evening Richie E., Dick L and his wife, Sean L., Richie's cousin, Mitch and his son, and a couple others arrived to fish. Fish were landed steadily clear through the night. Some retired for a little shut-eye when the rains set in, some managed to fish clear through the night.

Saturday morning upon my arriving, nobody was fishing. Everyone was asleep in their cars, or bivvied up on the bank. We set up camp, and Nicole (fishinchick) had 2 lost runs right from the start. Finally she managed one that smashed her old PB of 11 lbs. ALthough we didnt' get a weight on this fish, it was definately a mid to upper teen (somewhere in the 17 lb range). Saturday was also host to a Northeast Ohio http://www.ohiogamefishing.com outing. We shared a cookout saturday afternoon with them. In all, there were around 20 carpers and 25 or so from OGF. Saturday also brought a new member to CAG in Ohio. Welcome to you sir!

One of my highlights of the day on Saturday was once again meeting Mark from Ohio, and his father who was visiting from England. His father was heading home on Sunday, but managed to catch a few fish before he had to return home. Great to spend time with you guys on the bank! Awesome conversation!

By early evening on Saturday, CWCarper (Clayton) and GillGirl (Bambi) were tearing up the fish. They were each fishing 2 rods, and with the constant action, CW eventually took 1 rod out of the water to keep up with the fish. Not sure how many they ended up with. Would like to see the result. 

Over 300 fish were landed total for the weekend, with just a couple of people staying to fish on Sunday. Mark's (Steelhead1) daughter landed a new PB of 24.5lbs on Sunday on a zebco 33 reel! Way to go! 

We timed this event perfectly with the spawn this year folks. With water depths in this lake, and being farther north than most lakes that we fish, it is slower to warm. I believe that West Branch will likely be our NE Regional held each May, preceeded by East Harbor each April. These 2 lakes are sure-fire winners for early season carpin'. Tons of fish at West Branch, and they are all of decent size for the most part. 

For now.......good carpin' and we'll see you on the banks!

Shawn Woerlein
Ohio Chairman, CarpAnglersGroup

PS: If you have pictures you would like to have added to the album, please email them to me at [email protected] To view the album that is compiled, visit: http://www.ofoto.com/ShareLandingSignin.jsp?Uc=deetgrh.6gpikf2x&Uy=efq9e9&Upost_signin=BrowsePhotos.jsp%3fshowSlide%3dtrue&Ux=0&UV=339735443599_246186342105


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes great time...wish the weather had been a bit better on saturday...Sunday was great and the boy and i didnt want to leave....we only could stay a couple hours but the fish were ON....run about every 10 to 15 minutes....ended up catching 6 (3 a piece) and then hit the road back to PC. Sure was nice meetin all you guys...just to many to mention here...the food was great as was the company.
Will post some pictures tonight. 
I am hitting the little portage this afternoon with the wife...ill post on how i do.

Mitch


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

let me tell you what...i have never quit fishing with 2 rods earlier than this past week.. we were definitely hauling them since thursday just to get them going..we mostly caught fish in the teens range during those time..but it was fun nonetheless.. friday comes around and i was already half dead from all the running i do, i switched to using 1 rod ..just to keep my fishing flame going..booy..was i tired..
the weather could be a little better on saturday..i was definitely under about 2 inches of water..not fun..  
i wished i stayed and fish sunday..but my body wasn't going for that at all.. 
i wanna thanks everybody who came out and say hello..meeting people with the same interest is why i went there in the first place..  
PS..the food rocks....as usual..  buuurp...


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like I missed a good one guys....glad y'all had a great time


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The carpin was fantastic !!! The food was great as always, and the people there were as good as gold.Even though the weather on the nasty side, it was one of the better outings I've been to. NO, DA KING !!! didn't catch fish . That's probably because I didn't even get my poles out  I visit these outings to see all the people and chew the fat. I can fish anytime . But I'm thankful everybody doesn't follow this approach  there would be no fish at all  Hey, great time, and looking forward to next month at Rocky Fork, which is in my back yard  CATKING


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a great time despite the nasty weather...well, i actually showed up after all the heavy rains had stopped, but it was still quite messy and a bit cold out. Food was served around 3:00 (all of which was very good, as usual, particularly the pulled pork), so we didn't even start fishing until 4 pm saturday. The fish were feeding furiously, and i didn't even have time to sit down due to all the action. By the time we packed up at 10 pm, Bambi and I had 16-18 fish between us, along with another dozen or so fish that either came unhooked during the fight or were not properly hooked on the take. Our largest fish of the weekend came just at dusk...but due to a bit of confusion and the fact that we had two fish on at once, the biggie was lost before we could net it. This fish probably weighed in the low to mid twenties, though we didn't get a great look at it. Overall it was lots of fun, and all of our fish weighed between 11 and 15 lbs. Unfortunately, the camera was left at home so we have no pics to share .


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets see carper boy. 16-18 fish ?????????Which one? 16,17,or 18. JEEZE.....Biggest fish lost lower to mid twentys.didn't see it.......then how about a 5 pounder  No pics due to no camera.........In this scenario, DA KING did GREAT ALSO !!! I coulda caught 16-18, I did see some big ones, and I left my camera at home. MMMMMMMMM sounds like my story........ DA KING !!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Forgot the  ----  ---  --- after some of my words CATKING


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

I beleive it...heard his darn alarm goin off enough lol

Mitch


----------

